# Switching From 12v To 6v Batteries



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Our first trip out a year ago was 4 nites dry camping. We awoke the last morning to find the brand new 12V battery too dead to run the water pump, much less get the slide in. Fortunately, there was one generator in our group and we got the slide in.

That same trip is coming up next week (an annual event, this will be the 25th year !!) and I'm looking to install two 6V batteries and keep the one year old 12V as backup. I have two issues I'm dealing with and could use the voice of experience that I know is out there...I love this forum..









*Issue one*...is there any reason to buy Trojans for $125 each when I can buy Energizer at Sam's for $75, Interstate for $103 or Werker (Batteries Plus) for $99. I'm sure there are other brands available, but those are the ones I've found so far. Specs for the Trojan and Interstate are virtually identical and I plan to find the specs for the others, but expect to see them very close to the other two.

Are the Trojans worth the extra $ ??

*Issue two*...in my 5'er, the battery compartment is at the front left corner, accessible thru the front door to the underbelly storage area. The bottom of the area was cut out by Keystone or dealer and the battery box (not the kind used on TT's) dropped into the hole, screwed at the flange to the sheet metal and it just hangs below the 5'er belly. I believe I need to remove this and close up the hole as the additional weight of the 6V battery would likely cause the plastic to fail or pull the screws out and my battery (one of 'em anyway) would be on the highway. There is enough room for two 6V batteries, end to end if not side to side. The current battery box bottom is identical to the top as it has a flanged connector for a vent hose to go outside the underbelly storage area. I would use the current bottom and top battery box as two tops and connect the vent hoses together and thru current opening into the propane tank area.

Hope all that made sense as it's getting late and I'm about to hit the sack.

Anyone modified their 5'er battery compartment to accommodate two 6V's ???

Let's hear it from the 6V crowd !! 
Brent


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We have the Trojan's, but there are others out there that have purchased others with no problems that I have heard of.

We bought the Trojan's because at that time it was the only version that Batteries Plus had. We used them because they included a box and installed them on the trailer.

Can't answer your question on the area for your batteries, but I am sure someone will come along to help.

Welcome the the world of long battery life!

Shannon


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Can't help you with your box location but i do own two Trojan-125's...

I bought the TROJANs basically for the same reason i don't use WALMART AMMO in my home defense weapons ... yep the specs are the same between WALMART AMMO and FEDERAL Hydra-Shock -- but when you really need it - you want the piece of mind that you got the best possible ... not something that you saved a few dollars on ...

Same reason I went with the TROJANS...

Yes there are "cheaper" batteries out there -- yep you can save yourself 20 or 30 dollars -- but if given the chance of saving a few dollars or getting the very best 6V batteries on the market today -- well i would go for quality not price... The batteries may have the same "specs" but is the casings different -- the warranty -- the internals???

and to put it in perspective -- the amount of money you are goig to save by going with a cheaper battery won't even put 5 gallons of gas in your truck...

I have had my Trojans-125s now for three years -- have abused them -- neglected them -- and they still work phenominal ...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I bought 2 interstate 6V golf cart batterys. Thats whats sold around here....I was unable to find Trojans, CVS was out







...anyhow. They are true deep cycle batterys. Solid lead plates. VERY HEAVY. They were very heavy compared to the interstate 12v marine battery. So for the battery box question, Make sure they are in a strong box. When you go to buy them you will see how heavy they are. My only suggestion is to vent the batterys to the outside air. I have seen the little vents they sell to allow this. The off gasses are very caustic and over time would eat the rubber lines of the propane tanks. They could even eat through the outer walls if given time. I would drill a hole in the wall and install a exterior vent and run the vent hoses for the batterys to that. Hope that helps.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I purchased 2 - 6v. Trojans because they were always recommended and no one ever said anything bad about their performance. I have to agree with everyone else. These things work great, and hold their charge forever.

I had 4 - 12v. Interstate batteries over the life of two trailers. I owned my first trailer only 8 months, but because I found the batteries extremely lacking, I thought that two would be even better. Wrong. Interstate batteries did not work for me. When I bought my OB, I also put two 12v. Interstates into it, thinking there was something wrong with my charger/inverter in my previous trailer. Wrong again. It was the Interstate batteries all the time. Even when I had them replaced under warranty, and Interstate wouldn't replace them a second time saying that trailer use was cruel and unusual punishment for batteries.

The Trojans haven't given me a lick of problem, and I have used them for three days of dry camping, only charging them with a solar panel (I now have two - but haven't had a chance to use the second one), I didn't even break out the generator!

As all USC fans know - GO TROJANS! (and I won't go the cheap route of condoms!).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wolfpackers said:


> Our first trip out a year ago was 4 nites dry camping. We awoke the last morning to find the brand new 12V battery too dead to run the water pump, much less get the slide in. Fortunately, there was one generator in our group and we got the slide in.
> 
> That same trip is coming up next week (an annual event, this will be the 25th year !!) and I'm looking to install two 6V batteries and keep the one year old 12V as backup. I have two issues I'm dealing with and could use the voice of experience that I know is out there...I love this forum..
> 
> ...


Agree with everyone else. Sometimes paying extra is worth it..in this situation it is. How much would you have paid to not have the problem you just had? What if you bought the less expensive batteries and it happened again. Granted it could happen with the Trojan batteries, but we've had sooo many people buy them and I can't remember one person coming back with a bad experience.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most of the quote unquote off brands are all made by the same company, Johnson Controls, this is a good company and I purchased a pair for $79 each from Costco and though I have not had them long I do not expect any short comings.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Can't believe it! Both batteries dead??!!??

I check on the OB last week and noticed that I did not disconnect my batteries after our last trip. Everything was dead. So, I took them home and put them on the battery charger (for about 6 days now) and they are still charging. I'm pretty sure they have a dead cell, but both at the same time? Did I really do that much damage draining them all the way down? FYI, they are the stock Interstate 12V batteries that came with the TT.

Well, maybe this is my opportunity to upgrade to 6V as well. There aren't too many dealers near me that carry Trojan batteries (one to be exact), but they want $151 each. Does this sound about right? I understand that this is CA and everything is more expensive here, but $25 more per battery than Wolfpackers was quoted sounds too high.

I want to stick with the Trojans because I know that they'll last. Does anyone have a suggestion of where else I can get them? I'll be camping in the San Bernardino area this weekend and if I can't find them elsewhere I'll be getting them at Battery Systems in Fontana. Thanks!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Airboss said:


> I want to stick with the Trojans because I know that they'll last. Does anyone have a suggestion of where else I can get them? I'll be camping in the San Bernardino area this weekend and if I can't find them elsewhere I'll be getting them at Battery Systems in Fontana. Thanks!


Here's some info on a previous thread with great pricing on the Trojans. I believe that California Jim got his here as well...Just around the corner from us, but a bit of a drive for you ...Clicky Here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Airboss said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion of where else I can get them? I'll be camping in the San Bernardino area this weekend and if I can't find them elsewhere I'll be getting them at Battery Systems in Fontana. Thanks!


Do you have a Joe's (was GI Joes) around you? I bought mine from Joes for around $115.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just called Powertron battery co in Santa Ana...Current price on the Trojan T-105 is $120.00 each, plus core and tax


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I just called Powertron battery co in Santa Ana...Current price on the Trojan T-105 is $120.00 each, plus core and tax


Thanks, Dawn! That is a great price, but I'm afraid that I'll burn up my savings just trying to get there. I guess I should just suck it up and pay the $150, huh?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for checking the price from Powertron Dawn. At the time I bought my Trojans from them they were the cheapest in So-Cal. Also a great bunch of hard core battery guys.

As to quality, the Trojans are indeed very rugged. I cooked the water out of my T-105's and it seems to have had no effect at all. Refilled them and the electrolyte tester says "Good". Because I'm too irresponsible to properly maintain batteries I'll stick with the Trojans


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you guys also get a few $$ back to trade in your old battery? Think I was provided a $10 credit for each of the old (DEAD) ones.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

$20 "core deposit" if trading in old Trojans.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> $20 "core deposit" if trading in old Trojans.


No credit if they are not a Trojan brand? The store where I got mine, just gave the credit, regardless of the type.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Bought the Trojan T-105's today. Paid $115 each plus $10 core charge on one as I only had one old core to trade in. I called Solatron Technologies Trojan Clicky this AM as their web page said to call and they would locate a "local" dealer to avoid shipping charges. Turned out they are in So Cal and the "local" dealers are all in So Cal also. Their price was around $150 anyway, so maybe that's the going rate in So Cal, don't know if that was with or without a core trade.

Now to figure out how to beef up the 5'er battery area to keep these suckers off the highway !! Wish Keystone had not cut a hole in floor of battery area to drop the battery case into





















!!!!

Edit: P.S. two Trojan distributors about an hour away from me indicated that they had Trojan T-605's for $89 and said they were identical to the T-105's except that the case didn't have the "Trojan" stamped in it. I might have opted for those except for the 1 hour drive each way. Anyone heard of these ??


----------

